# Some of you might know I make my own liqueur



## sachem allison (Sep 14, 2016)

Hey guys

Some of you older kkf guys know i make my own Chili pepper liqueur. Quite a few of you have partaken of it at various ECG's. Well on a rather expensive whim I entered both of my liqueurs in The New York World Wine and Spirits Competition last month. Who knew, I won a gold and a silver medal. Gold medal for Mandarin Heat and silver medal for NativeHeat. The only reason we got the silver was because I entered both bottles in the same category. For all the support I have received from you guys I say Thank you.:thumbsup:


----------



## Godslayer (Sep 14, 2016)

Thats so cool. Any chance anyone in alberta canada sells this? Id buy a bottle, i bet it would forever change my steak au poivre.


----------



## chinacats (Sep 14, 2016)

Congrats Son! That's some big league cool ****


----------



## Ucmd (Sep 14, 2016)

Wow, that's great sachem.


----------



## zoze (Sep 14, 2016)

Congrats. And nice to see you post again.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Sep 14, 2016)

Congrats! I've had the Mandarin, definitely deserving of the gold fo sho! Nicely done!


----------



## ecchef (Sep 14, 2016)

Nice to have you back again Son! 
Do the revenuers know about them stills? :biggrin:


----------



## cheflarge (Sep 14, 2016)

Props, Son, way damn cool!!! :goodpost: lus1: :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 14, 2016)

They don't leave you with a hangover either. I've still got two bottles from the master distiller signed with [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## WildBoar (Sep 14, 2016)

That's great, Son! Congratulations!

Both types have become very popular at our house. Good luck with the continued work to increase distribution.


----------



## Bill13 (Sep 14, 2016)

Son, been thinking of you and your Native Heat a lot, my 4 bottles are empty

Best hard booze ever! I need more especially with winter coming!

Congrats on your medal haul, word will spread quickly.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 14, 2016)

Awesome, congrats Son!


----------



## Matus (Sep 14, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## Benuser (Sep 14, 2016)

Great to have you back in town.


----------



## mise_en_place (Sep 14, 2016)

Very cool.


----------



## ecchef (Sep 14, 2016)

Now, if I can convince AAFES to carry them......&#128527;


----------



## larrybard (Sep 14, 2016)

Wow. Pretty exciting. Congratulations. Next ECG you may be mobbed by autograph seekers. And better bring several cases.


----------



## WildBoar (Sep 14, 2016)

Ahhhhhhh. Sitting at the laptop browsing forums and sipping a slug of Native Heat. :relax:


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 14, 2016)

We're going to have to get some road cones at Wildboars house too. Maybe even a cop?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Sep 15, 2016)

Very cool!


----------



## mc2442 (Sep 15, 2016)

I am always amazed on the range of interests/hobbies/budding businesses. Congratulations!


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Sep 15, 2016)

badass!!


----------



## Elfen23 (Sep 15, 2016)

Well deserved, and most excellent!!!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Sep 16, 2016)

Congratulations, Son!


----------



## kuromaku (Sep 16, 2016)

congrats on the wins!


----------



## sudsy9977 (Sep 16, 2016)

So where is it sold? Ryan


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Sep 16, 2016)

I have two bottles in my shop of Son's stuff - Native Heat and Mandarin Heat. Great stuff to sip after a long work day))) One is almost empty. Son, come over and get some more knives (and bring some more of your wonderful stuff)))


----------



## ChefJimbo (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm local to the New York area, and having piqued my interest.......................please tell me where I can purchase said wonderful libations?????


----------



## rahimlee54 (Sep 16, 2016)

Great to hear. I have noticed alot of the pros here really know what they are talking about always nice when someone from this small online community does well.


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 17, 2016)

:dazed::bashhead::dontknow::spin chair::IMOK::slaphead::surrendar::juggle::funfunfunfun::excuseme::beatinghead::helpsos::nutskick:Right now, I only have one liqour store selling my stuff. Upper westside. Beacon liqour. My partner and I when we gave time go door to door and sell it that way. Working chef hours prevents me from moving much of it. Need to hire someone to sell it for us but, have no money to pay them.lol. catch 22 situation. Need to make another batch but, can't until I sell this one but can't sell this one because I work too much and don't make enough to go out and sell it. Started a gofondme . That might help.lol
If anyone wants discuss the merits of these things pm me.


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 17, 2016)

I have some very rare special stuff I'll be bottling soon. 100 bottle limited run unfiltered in used rye oak barrels that will knock your socks off. Four versions NativeHeat rested 6 months and aged 1 year. MandarinHeat rested and aged. They are unique and surprisingly, spectacular.
80 proof 100 percent cane spirits.


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 17, 2016)

ChefJimbo said:


> I'm local to the New York area, and having piqued my interest.......................please tell me where I can purchase said wonderful libations?????



Pm me


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 17, 2016)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> I have two bottles in my shop of Son's stuff - Native Heat and Mandarin Heat. Great stuff to sip after a long work day))) One is almost empty. Son, come over and get some more knives (and bring some more of your wonderful stuff)))



As soon as I can, I'll bring you some barrel aged. I'll be out most of Oct. If I can I'll bring before then. Working new job and going into holiday season already. Very busy these days.lol . I got you set aside though.


----------



## larrybard (Sep 17, 2016)

sachem allison said:


> I have some very rare special stuff I'll be bottling soon. 100 bottle limited run unfiltered in used rye oak barrels that will knock your socks off. Four versions NativeHeat rested 6 months and aged 1 year. MandarinHeat rested and aged. They are unique and surprisingly, spectacular.
> 80 proof 100 percent cane spirits.



Son, Is there some waiting list we can put ourselves on? Larry


----------



## Bill13 (Sep 17, 2016)

lus1:


larrybard said:


> Son, Is there some waiting list we can put ourselves on? Larry


----------



## larrybard (Sep 17, 2016)

[post deleted; tried to helpfully post crowdfunding website link, but blocked]


----------



## mc2442 (Sep 17, 2016)

Could something be shipped out of state (California)?


----------



## mc2442 (Sep 17, 2016)

larrybard said:


> [post deleted; tried to helpfully post crowdfunding website link, but blocked]



Enough was stated earlier that I was able to find it.


----------

